# YouNow (April 2019 Update) Not Listed as a Streaming Service Option



## Setovak (May 7, 2019)

YouNow states to select their company from the list of streaming service providers in OBS, and list an image on their site. But OBS doesn't list them in the latest version of OBS. 


This is from their site:





This is from OBS Studio v23.1.0 (64 bit)


----------



## Harold (May 8, 2019)

They use a custom version of OBS which may actually be broken. They do not use standard methods to provide streaming information into OBS.


----------

